

Q: addition, multiplication, exponentiation, then?? - AlexanderDhoore
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=743129

======
AlexanderDhoore
I send this in because I've had a hunch about this my entire life. Math is
fascinating.

------
zwieback
Thanks, I had no idea!

